# Running "setup.bat" just immediately closes everything



## 15Peter20 (Oct 25, 2007)

I downloaded a game (for the record, completely legally!), and the instructions say to extract all the rar archives and then run setup.bat. When I run setup.dat, a box pops up for a fraction of a second and then the window just closes.

Does anyone have any idea why this might be happening?


----------



## rhysduk (May 9, 2009)

Did you extract the .rar file/s properly?

Try deleting the extracted files and extract it again. Try extracting just the rar file with no numbers or 00 at the end. 

Is there a ReadMe file in the extracted files that gives a bit more information?
Maybe you have to place the .bat file in a specific place?

Just stabbing in the dark here.....


----------



## crashie (Jan 21, 2009)

Try running the .bat file from a command prompt and you will then get any error(s) displayed.

Or open the .bat file in notepad and see if you can see what it's trying to do and failing.


----------



## 15Peter20 (Oct 25, 2007)

The readme says:

_1) disable UAC on Vista
2) extract .rar archive to NORMAL/SHORT PATH , somewhere like D:\Games 
3) run setup.bat
4) follow on-screen instructions_

So not much help there.

Crashie, thanks for your advice, but as my 'experience' status would indicate, I have no idea how to put either of your suggestions to practical use.


----------



## rhysduk (May 9, 2009)

15Peter20 said:


> The readme says:
> 
> _1) disable UAC on Vista
> 2) extract .rar archive to NORMAL/SHORT PATH , somewhere like D:\Games
> ...


If you put the .rar archive where you want it extracted to, then right click it, select "Extract Here". (Assuming you are using WinRar to extract .rar files).
UAC should not be affecting it. But try disabling it to check.
To do so: See Here You want *METHOD 4* for the easiest method of doing so.



15Peter20 said:


> Crashie, thanks for your advice, but as my 'experience' status would indicate, I have no idea how to put either of your suggestions to practical use.


Running .bat file through Command (CMD) Prompt:
Go to "Start" > "Run" and TYPE "cmd" and press "ENTER".
You should now have a black CMD prompt on the screen.
You need to tell the cmd prompt where the .bat file is; If its in "Crogram Files/My Game/" TYPE:

"C:\Program Files\My Game\setup.bat"

I've tested this and it DOES work. 
NOTE: Without the quotation marks (") the cmd prompt will return an error. (It doesnt like the space between PROGRAM and FILES).

To open the .bat file:
Right Click on the .bat file and Select "EDIT".
It should open the .bat file in NOTEPAD.
Copy and paste (or type if you can't) what's in the .bat file and post it here.

Hope it helps mate.


----------



## 15Peter20 (Oct 25, 2007)

The game I downloaded came as a rar file with more rar files inside it, in addition to setup.bat and the readme. I've tried both extracting the whole thing and extracting the rar files inside. I ran setup.dat from inside the main rar file, which just closed winrar, and tried it after extaction, which just closed all Explorer windows. It also closed all Explorer windows when I tried the 'edit' option and when I scanned it for viruses.

It was probably just corrupted somehow during the download, since nobody else who downloaded the game had the same problem. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## Pengu (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm curious which ripped game was it? 
It could be because you have a old computer; my cousin couldn't extract on his computer but I could on mine.


----------



## 15Peter20 (Oct 25, 2007)

Left 4 Dead. I doubt it's anything to do with the age of my computer, but I could give it a try on my laptop which has vista as opposed to xp. It could also be somehow related to the various spyware and trojans that have raped my PC.


----------

